# Overdriveable Ballast?



## Reddog80p (Oct 1, 2007)

Can this Ballast be overdriven? I went to Home Depot looking for the HBSL-15, with the sunpark Ballast. All they had was the HBSL-16. It also has an electronic Ballast.


----------



## mrkookm (Apr 4, 2007)

Yes but you can power one bulb in an overdriven state though. With that out of the way crank that sucker up! :biggrin:


----------



## Manolito (Jul 5, 2007)

Yes..........you can OD electronic ballast.


----------



## Reddog80p (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm a little confused. I'm following this page...http://www.gwapa.org/articles/ODNO/

The Ballast I have has 2 yellow wires running to one endcap, instead of one yellow wire running to one end cap and then a jumper wire to the other endcap. Should I put both yellow wires from my ballast in the one end cap right next to eachother? heres a better pic of the ballast. I've got two of these shop lights. I'm gonna mount another Ballast in the fixture to run two overdriven bulbs.


----------



## thunderwagn (Sep 21, 2007)

Home Depot changed that light. That ballast is for t12 and the one that is on the page you are following is the Sunpark that is for t8-t12. And they (the new ones) are wired different. Just a heads up, go ahead and buy yourself a new ballast and just use it. I had 2 of the sunparks and they both lasted about a week. They were junk. Some people have had theirs along time. I wasnt so lucky. Plus cramming 2 of those Sunparks in that light strip Sucks.
http://www.geocities.com/teeley2/overdrv1.html
Is pretty good. And states the following:



> They are sold in a grey and white box marked Commercial Electric Shoplight. The part number is 140-904. They do NOT say anything about the ballast inside, and the Home Depot employees should not be expected to know that either. I did notice that above the UPC code on the back is HBSL-15, a reference to the Sunpark SL15 ballast. That is the only indication I ever saw on the box. Our local Home Depots seem to have had these fixtures constantly in stock for at least 10 months. Oddly, in my nearest HD store, they currently have a pallet of these shoplights which has a ballast that looks the same, but without a label, and have only 2 wires (1 red + 1blue) coming out of one end. That end of the lamp is wired slightly different, and is NOT the correct ballast to use. This incorrect ballast DOES have the HBSL-15 written on it, but IS NOT the “overdriveable” ballast. The correct ballast has 4 wires (2 red + 2 blue) out of one side, and 3 wires (1 red, 1 blue and common yellow) out of the other side. There also are the black (hot) and white (neutral) which are the power wires coming into the ballast.
> <!--[if !supportEmptyParas]--> <!--[endif]-->


----------



## ganjero (Aug 4, 2005)

You dont OD the ballast, you OD the bulbs. That is the whole point that the ballast instead of putting power in two bulbs is putting that power for two in only one.


----------



## Reddog80p (Oct 1, 2007)

ganjero said:


> You dont OD the ballast, you OD the bulbs. That is the whole point that the ballast instead of putting power in two bulbs is putting that power for two in only one.


Yeah I understand the whole pricipal of ODin'. Im just a bit comfused with the way to wire them.


----------



## Tdon1md (Jun 3, 2007)

Someone please explain this wiring process if you would. I have and InterGlobal IG230ELSX ballast running two T-8's right now. It has 2 blue, 2 red, and 2 yellow coming from one end with the power supplies on the other.

Also, can this ballast be wired to power a 65 Watt PC bulb like the Current USA dual daylight if I buy a 2G11 base from Hellolights? If so, how would I wire it?
________
OG KUSH SEEDS


----------



## Reddog80p (Oct 1, 2007)

Got it working, Now a DIY Canopy is in Progress! :thumbsup:


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

Reddog80p said:


> Got it working, Now a DIY Canopy is in Progress! :thumbsup:


Sounds good! Good luck with the canopy.



Tdon1md said:


> Someone please explain this wiring process if you would. I have and InterGlobal IG230ELSX ballast running two T-8's right now. It has 2 blue, 2 red, and 2 yellow coming from one end with the power supplies on the other.
> 
> Also, can this ballast be wired to power a 65 Watt PC bulb like the Current USA dual daylight if I buy a 2G11 base from Hellolights? If so, how would I wire it?


Hmm, I've never used that particular ballast but this is how you would do 2x ODNO (well, usually anyway) yellows go to one end, reds and blues to the other end. I'd probably do both blues to one pin and both reds to the other, not 100% sure if that really matters or not. BTW youll get less total light with 1 bulb at 2X than both your orignal bulbs combined unless you add another ballast to get that second bulb back, unless you only have space for just one bulb. As far as the PC lamp goes, not sure youd just have to try it. I might try a 55W first though, its been said 2X typically drives a T8 around 55W so that would probably be a better bet. Besides everyone raves about the GE9325K 55W PC. Youll have to report back if you try it with your results.


----------

